# Woo?  A package for Marc?  Well this looks quite nice...



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

I do believe I'm going to enjoy myself on this thing....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like you'll be busy this weekend putting a bike together.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

Just transferring parts.  And doing the crappy headset installation.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet, did you get it used?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you transferring the headset, or did you get a new one?

I really want to build a bike someday, I'm jealous.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

BTW - You're lucky you had something cool in this thread, otherwise I was ready to bust your chops about talking about how your package looks quite nice...


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> I do believe I'm going to enjoy myself on this thing....


:lol:  Congrats!  



bvibert said:


> BTW - You're lucky you had something cool in this thread, otherwise I was ready to bust your chops about talking about how your package looks quite nice...


What is it with the men-on-here's obsession with packages lately?  :roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Marc!
Nice Package!!!

I want a play by play on your intentions for this fine piece of equipment!


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you transferring the headset, or did you get a new one?
> 
> I really want to build a bike someday, I'm jealous.



New headset, the one on the GT is an integrated setup, and as you can see, this frame is not.

I got a crank bros. direct set, the all mountain one.  Supposed to be as durable as a king without the cost of having your bearing say "King" on it.

I've got a Fox Talas 32 RLC fork coming for it... and the rest is stuff coming from the GT, includes XT shifters/levers, XT fd, XTR rd, avid mechanical discs, RF Evolve XC crank... XT hubs, Mavic 221 disc rims... etc. etc.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet, did you get it used?



Used, from fleabay.  The guy that sold it was actually quite cool, the frame is very clean, scratches and dings and typical wear but def. not abused.  He replaced the stainless shock pivot bolts with titanium.

After dealing with the maintenance headaches with the i-drive frame, I really wanted a high quality, well designed horst setup (well I would've ridden a DW just as fast) and everything I hear about Titus is great.  Quality to rival Ellsworth, Turner, Ventana, Intense etc.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Are you transferring the headset, or did you get a new one?
> 
> I really want to build a bike someday, I'm jealous.



It's fun the first time... then it's just kinda routine.  If you really want to start, do a "deep clean" on your bike.  Start taking stuff apart.

That's how I learned.  I had an old version of Zinn's book, no internet at the time, and I just started taking stuff apart to see how it worked and how to put it back together.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2008)

Verry nice! Jealous here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> I do believe I'm going to enjoy myself on this thing....



That doesn't look like a sheep


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> It's fun the first time... then it's just kinda routine.  If you really want to start, do a "deep clean" on your bike.  Start taking stuff apart.
> 
> That's how I learned.  I had an old version of Zinn's book, no internet at the time, and I just started taking stuff apart to see how it worked and how to put it back together.



Well, I do like taking stuff apart and putting it back together, and bikes are way easier than cars, which is what I used to play with mostly.  I have Zinn's and I've already started fiddling with stuff on the bike, there was the headset a few weeks ago and then the bottom bracket and cranks the other day to clear up a creak that had developed.

One of these days I'm going to take a fork apart.  I'll probably wait for winter though, just in case. 

I really want to try my hand at building a set of wheels some day, but that would probably go much smoother with some sort of truing stand.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> New headset, the one on the GT is an integrated setup, and as you can see, this frame is not.
> 
> I got a crank bros. direct set, the all mountain one.  Supposed to be as durable as a king without the cost of having your bearing say "King" on it.
> 
> I've got a Fox Talas 32 RLC fork coming for it... and the rest is stuff coming from the GT, includes XT shifters/levers, XT fd, XTR rd, avid mechanical discs, RF Evolve XC crank... XT hubs, Mavic 221 disc rims... etc. etc.



I was just curious how you intended to get the headset cups out of the frame if you were going to transfer them over.  Obviously that won't be a problem.

Sounds like you're going to end up with a pretty kick ass rig when you're done.  When do you plan on switching everything over?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> I do believe I'm going to enjoy myself on this thing....



That does look like a nice six bar slider linkage.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just curious how you intended to get the headset cups out of the frame if you were going to transfer them over.  Obviously that won't be a problem.
> 
> Sounds like you're going to end up with a pretty kick ass rig when you're done.  When do you plan on switching everything over?



As soon as I can get my fork... and I'm tied up at a wedding next weekend, so probably the week following this one I'll put it all together, and have it ready to go to Killington around August 9/10.



mondeo said:


> That does look like a nice six bar slider linkage.



:dunce: Why thank you sir, I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 20, 2008)

Sweet, and yeah, I'm kinda jealous that you get to rebuild, but I haven't ridden my bike in so long I just kinda wanna get setup (rear wheel rebuild, waiting on parts...) and go riding. I guess I need two bikes... one to constantly tinker with and a working one so I can ride 


btw, that's a shitty crankset you got...sorry. Oh wait, what do you say? I have the same one? Oh snap...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I really want to try my hand at building a set of wheels some day, but that would probably go much smoother with some sort of truing stand.



Don't waste your money without being taught by someone that knows what they are doing. You will also need alot more than a truing stand. There are several jigs you need as well. Wheel building is an art form, most wheels these days are machine built.  My friend Chris (the one that didn;t crash today) builds wheels. He is the one who advised me not to waste my time trying when I expressed in interest like you. Even though he knows how to build them, and can do a really nice job he usually pays someone else to do it. If you don't do it all the time it takes forever to do.



Marc, sweet ride!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

mondeo said:


> That does look like a nice six bar slider linkage.



Maybe in Engineer geek talk. But in MT Bike terms It is actually a single pivot linkage


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Maybe in Engineer geek talk. But in MT Bike terms It is actually a single pivot linkage



In MTB terms its a 4 bar Horst linkage.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> In MTB terms its a 4 bar Horst linkage.



How is it a four bar? there is only one pivot point  at the BB. A four bar would have another pivot on the chain stay or seat stay. The is not a pivot at the top of the seat tube, it is a brace. Horst link simply refers to the placement of the pivot

edit: is there a 2nd pivot at the rear wheel drop out? It is very hard to tell from the pics


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> edit: is there a 2nd pivot at the rear wheel drop out? It is very hard to tell from the pics



Yes.  It's definitely not a single pivot design.


----------



## Marc (Jul 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> How is it a four bar? there is only one pivot point  at the BB. A four bar would have another pivot on the chain stay or seat stay. The is not a pivot at the top of the seat tube, it is a brace. Horst link simply refers to the placement of the pivot
> 
> edit: is there a 2nd pivot at the rear wheel drop out? It is very hard to tell from the pics



There are pivots on the chain stay.  The Horst link design is any that puts the rear dropout behind and above that pivot.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

This discussion again????  :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

severine said:


> This discussion again????  :roll:



No silly, we're having a barely distinguishably different technical discussion about rear suspension design.  All that matters though is it feels squishy when you sit on it.





/Giggity.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

I meant the "how is it 4 bar" part of the discussion.  Geez.

I'll admit that while having donated part of my brain to having kids normally makes me feel a little less sharp than I used to be, reading the stuff you post, Marc, and your dissection of the minutiae often makes my head spin. 

Then again, I have a cousin who is an engineer so I'm somewhat used to it.


----------



## Greg (Jul 21, 2008)

Marc is an alien. That is all.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I really want to try my hand at building a set of wheels some day, but that would probably go much smoother with some sort of truing stand.


...and a dishing tool, and a spoke tension measuring tool...

Although I didn't rebuilt my entire wheel I did kinda mess with all the spoke tensions to try to get it as balanced and true as I could... it was a lot of fun and very interesting what I learned in the process - it's all a give and take between equal spoke tension and the different trues. You can't have it all with everything usually so you have to find a happy equilibrium. 

Park tool used to have this nifty excel spreadsheet on their site that made adjusting a wheel much easier to picture. I can't find the copy I thought I had on my pc... its not on their site anymore... bummer.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Marc is an alien. That is all.


I think that's a very astute (and accurate) observation.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> ...and a dishing tool, and a spoke tension measuring tool...



Yeah, that stuff would help as well.   Like I said someday I'll collect the tools and do it myself.  I don't care how much of a PITA it is, I want to do it.  I may never build another wheel again, but at least I'll know that I can.


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> ...and a dishing tool, and a spoke tension measuring tool...
> 
> Although I didn't rebuilt my entire wheel I did kinda mess with all the spoke tensions to try to get it as balanced and true as I could... it was a lot of fun and very interesting what I learned in the process - it's all a give and take between equal spoke tension and the different trues. You can't have it all with everything usually so you have to find a happy equilibrium.
> 
> Park tool used to have this nifty excel spreadsheet on their site that made adjusting a wheel much easier to picture. I can't find the copy I thought I had on my pc... its not on their site anymore... bummer.



Although helpful, you don't _need_ either of those tools.  Spoke tension you can check by hand if you know what a properly tensioned spoke feels like and you can get away without a dishing gage or truing stand by mounting the wheel on the bike and using the brake pads if you have rim brakes or a screw driver (or other handy stick shaped object) and a c clamp or a spring clip clamp.

I watched my friend build a rear wheel for someone by eye, drunk, and he still rides on it.  And he's not easy on it either.  205 lbs, and has no respect for his bike...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Although helpful, you don't _need_ either of those tools.  Spoke tension you can check by hand if you know what a properly tensioned spoke feels like and you can get away without a dishing gage or truing stand by mounting the wheel on the bike and using the brake pads if you have rim brakes or a screw driver (or other handy stick shaped object) and a c clamp or a spring clip clamp.
> 
> I watched my friend build a rear wheel for someone by eye, drunk, and he still rides on it.  And he's not easy on it either.  205 lbs, and has no respect for his bike...


I know, I know, I just used the tools because I had access to them. Now that I don't I'll be doing the ghetto truing stand with it on the bike. And spoke tension you can feel and hear when plucking the spoke... gives a good idea of where you are and doesn't take a scientist to figure out if you're way off. But it was nice going through the process the right way just to see what it entails... then after you know you can fudge it up wherever you want.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Park tool used to have this nifty excel spreadsheet on their site that made adjusting a wheel much easier to picture. I can't find the copy I thought I had on my pc... its not on their site anymore... bummer.


Found it:
www.parktool.com/repair/howtos/TCC_version10.xls

I used that once and messed around with my mtb wheels trying to get the tensions, dishing, radial truing, and lateral truing as perfect as I could. It was fun, good to know, but I haven't gone through the full extent ever since... just kept doing the occasional, as needed,  lateral and radial truings and tried to have my spokes' tension tight enough to not come off the hub on hard landings.

The only thing is that you pretty much need to have is a park tool spoke tension tool to use this... unless Marcguiver can figure out a way to manufacture one out of paper clips and rubber bands.


----------



## Marc (Jul 21, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I know, I know, I just used the tools because I had access to them. Now that I don't I'll be doing the ghetto truing stand with it on the bike. And spoke tension you can feel and hear when plucking the spoke... gives a good idea of where you are and doesn't take a scientist to figure out if you're way off. But it was nice going through the process the right way just to see what it entails... then after you know you can fudge it up wherever you want.



Yeah, I'm used to fudging... almost everything :dunce:

I usually squeeze two adjacent spokes together to feel for tension.

Sucks you had to move to the west coast.  We coulda used another guy on our Killington trip... the more that go the cheaper the room is.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I'm used to fudging... almost everything :dunce:
> 
> I usually squeeze two adjacent spokes together to feel for tension.



When truing my wheels using the brake pad method that's what I do as well.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When truing my wheels using the brake pad method that's what I do as well.



The method I do it to attach a zip tie on each side of the fork (at the same height) perpendicular to the wheel. Find a spot of the wheel that looks to be true and trim each zip tie so they just touch the rim at that true spot. Then slowly turn your wheel using the ends of the zip tie as a guage. When you come to a spot that is way off tighten or loosen the spoke cloesest to the zip ties.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> The method I do it to attach a zip tie on each side of the fork (at the same height) perpendicular to the wheel. Find a spot of the wheel that looks to be true and trim each zip tie so they just touch the rim at that true spot. Then slowly turn your wheel using the ends of the zip tie as a guage. When you come to a spot that is way off tighten or loosen the spoke cloesest to the zip ties.



Yeah, I've heard of that method as well.  Since I have V brakes the brake pad method works well.  I can adjust the brake pads in towards the rim using the barrel adjuster on the levers to get them close enough to the rim that they'll start to rub on the out of true spots.  I keep moving the pads in and truing trouble spots until the whole rim rubs about equally.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I'm used to fudging... almost everything :dunce:
> 
> I usually squeeze two adjacent spokes together to feel for tension.
> 
> Sucks you had to move to the west coast.  We coulda used another guy on our Killington trip... the more that go the cheaper the room is.


Yeah, sucks, you guys will have to spend more money, and it is all my fault. 
How about a trip to Whistler? I'll provide free board.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 21, 2008)

Is it possible to get on with the project?
Marc, we wanna see progress!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Is it possible to get on with the project?
> Marc, we wanna see progress!!!



Nah, it's much more fun to just talk about it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Is it possible to get on with the project?
> Marc, we wanna see progress!!!



I'll be too busy until maybe next week to put it together.  Providing the headset cups don't give me trouble, I should be able to get it together in a few hours...

Plus I'm still trying to get my fork delivered from Fedex.  That's been a weeklong saga.

_Never_ request a signature if you're shipping to someone's house, and they work during the day.  So annoying.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'll be too busy until maybe next week to put it together.  Providing the headset cups don't give me trouble, I should be able to get it together in a few hours...
> 
> Plus I'm still trying to get my fork delivered from Fedex.  That's been a weeklong saga.
> 
> _Never_ request a signature if you're shipping to someone's house, and they work during the day.  So annoying.



What kind of trouble do you envision the headset cups giving you?  Not going in straight, being slightly off in size, or??

How close are you to the Fedex depot for your area?  I always end up going to ours and picking up packages that require signature.  Of course it's easy for me since I work 2 minutes from both the Fedex and UPS depots...


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm trying not to envision any trouble from the headset, but...  I'll find a way to have a problem.

My local Fedex depot is about 20 minutes away.  It's just the slightly annoying fact that corporate apparently is continually confused as to when the depot is actually open.  So far they've been wrong twice.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay okay, I get it!
I am told I'm a tease, yet I produce a SS project and follow through, while you produce this project then say............."just wait"
When it comes to bike projects, foreplay is overrated


----------



## bigbog (Jul 22, 2008)

*....*

That's a nice mess of parts...!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

The gauntlet has been thrown,  Marc, can you meet the challenge?
Tick Tick Tick...........time's a wastin!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The gauntlet has been thrown,  Marc, can you meet the challenge?
> Tick Tick Tick...........time's a wastin!



Haha, the gauntlet has been cast deep, I'm leaving tonight for a wedding in Charlotte, coming back Sunday night.  I'll get it done though, don't you worry.

Like I said, the most time consuming part will be the headset.  But fortunately, I'm pretty sure I can make a press, probably with stuff I already have around the house.  I know I have a ton of threaded rod, and I think the bench grinder belt will hold on enough to get a few more minutes of use out of it.....

My grand dad had like 6 tubing cutters so cutting the fork should actually be clean this time, unlike the last time (which was with a hack saw).

And the fork already has the star nut installed, so that pita part is done.

Actually, the old vice in the shop might open wide enough to get the headset cups in just using that... I'll have to see.

But the handlebar and stem will be a direct transfer.  Recabling will be the second most time consuming thing, but even that's pretty easy...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Marc said:


> Haha, the gauntlet has been cast deep, I'm leaving tonight for a wedding in Charlotte, coming back Sunday night.  I'll get it done though, don't you worry.
> 
> Like I said, the most time consuming part will be the headset.  But fortunately, I'm pretty sure I can make a press, probably with stuff I already have around the house.  I know I have a ton of threaded rod, and I think the bench grinder belt will hold on enough to get a few more minutes of use out of it.....
> 
> ...



You'd have it half done if you'd do less of this > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and more of this >:smash:

Ooof, that's right, you're an engineer!  Nuff said!


----------



## Marc (Jul 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You'd have it half done if you'd do less of this >
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no... if I was acting like a typical engineer, I would have drawn out the assembly process in Pro-E to explain where I expect the difficulties to be....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You'd have it half done if you'd do less of this >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I hear a tick tick tick of the time clock or a tink tink tink of the tools?


----------



## Marc (Jul 29, 2008)

You may here my spaghetti buzzer go off in about 10 minutes.  I had a nice 30 mile ride to keep my legs loose today in prep for this weekend.  Then grocery store then I'll either vice the headset tonight or bring it to work tomorrow and do it in the Instron...

Lol, using a $20,000 machine to press a $80 headset into a $800 frame.  Seems wrong somehow.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> Lol, using a $20,000 machine to press a $80 headset into a $800 frame.  Seems wrong somehow.


Not at all....
I use a 200,000.00 Pay Loader to load a 500,000.00 gravel crusher, to make a 200.00 truck load of gravel. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> You may here my spaghetti buzzer go off in about 10 minutes.  I had a nice 30 mile ride to keep my legs loose today in prep for this weekend.  Then grocery store then I'll either vice the headset tonight or bring it to work tomorrow and do it in the Instron...
> 
> Lol, using a $20,000 machine to press a $80 headset into a $800 frame.  Seems wrong somehow.



Sounds perfectly sensible to me.

Is it done yet?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

No... it would look kinda bad to do this during work hours... much better off just web browsing


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

Correction, our Instron is actually a $100,000 piece of equipment.

And can do up to 30,000 pounds.  Probably won't need quite that much though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Correction, our Instron is actually a $100,000 piece of equipment.
> 
> And can do up to 30,000 pounds.  Probably won't need quite that much though.



Don't hit the wrong button and crush your headset.. 

I wanna see a plot of the pressure needed to press it in...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

When shall we expect pictures?
Shall I be demanding and expect pics by midnight or shall I be nice and let him post tomorrow?
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, how nice am I?
You be the judge


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When shall we expect pictures?
> Shall I be demanding and expect pics by midnight or shall I be nice and let him post tomorrow?
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, how nice am I?
> You be the judge



Didn't you say the end of the month?

I thought tomorrow was the 31st?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Didn't you say the end of the month?
> 
> I thought tomorrow was the 31st?


I said the 30th, but since I'm a generous soul and this is for a good cause, I'll give you until Midnight the 31st to post your pics.


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

Meh, I don't need your generosity.

No wait, actually I do, since it's not really complete yet.  I need to cable the bike and put the chain on, but everything else is done.  See below.

This was the frame after I used the $100,000 Instron tensile tester behind it to press the headset bearings into the frame.  Work slick as shite.  So easy.  Was great.







The fork crown race actually went on pretty easy too.  Some gentle whacking with a hammer on a dowel, and then a slight trim of the fork steerer with the tubing cutter, and voila-






Then the handle bar and stem go on....






Then the crank and brakes-






And finally the derailleurs, wheels, seat/seat post.  Just the cables and chain left, a quick tune and fitting and she'll be good to go.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet!  Nice work!

You may have said this already, but I'm too lazy to go back and look; was there something wrong with your old frame or were you just looking for something different?


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Nice work!
> 
> You may have said this already, but I'm too lazy to go back and look; was there something wrong with your old frame or were you just looking for something different?



I kinda wanted something with a little more travel, and the i-drive bearings ended up being a little more maintenance and a little less durable than I wanted.

I was also sick of dealing with the integrated headset.  I'll tell you what, this new crank bros headset has impressed me quite a bit already.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> I kinda wanted something with a little more travel, and the i-drive bearings ended up being a little more maintenance and a little less durable than I wanted.
> 
> I was also sick of dealing with the integrated headset.  I'll tell you what, this new crank bros headset has impressed me quite a bit already.



Were you having trouble with the headset loosing up or something, or was it just a pain to do maintenance on?  Did the i-drive bearings fail (you said less durable) on you or was it mostly just the maintenance issues?  Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to learn what to watch out for with my next bike purchase.

Just out of curiosity; how much travel did the old frame have?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> Meh, I don't need your generosity.
> 
> No wait, actually I do, since it's not really complete yet.  I need to cable the bike and put the chain on, but everything else is done.  See below.
> 
> ...


First of all, let me say, I'm drooling............sweeeeeet!
Nice work!

Second.  I'll give you the extension.  One more day!!!


Nice, really really nice.


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2008)

4".

The I-drive bearing was hard to learn how to adjust correctly and thusly I went through one set while I learned how... .I did have problems with my first headset loosening up and once it gets loose once and you ride with it like that for a while, it'll not be the same.  It was better when I put a new one in, but it was a very fine line between having it too loose and too tight, i.e., drag in the bearings.  Like maybe 10 degrees of turn on the headset screw.

So nothing serious, but I really wanted a good quality horst link bike.

And thanks for asking me to explain in great detail everything I disliked about the frame and fork I'm now about to try and sell.... :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2008)

Marc said:


> 4".
> 
> The I-drive bearing was hard to learn how to adjust correctly and thusly I went through one set while I learned how... .I did have problems with my first headset loosening up and once it gets loose once and you ride with it like that for a while, it'll not be the same.  It was better when I put a new one in, but it was a very fine line between having it too loose and too tight, i.e., drag in the bearings.  Like maybe 10 degrees of turn on the headset screw.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a piece of junk, I'll give you $50 for it...


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll give you $30 shipped.


Sweet looking ride. Now go crash it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Is it done yet?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 31, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> I'll give you $30 shipped.
> 
> 
> Sweet looking ride. Now go crash it.



$31.50 and I'd meet you at Mario's to pick it up


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

Marc said:


> 4".
> 
> The I-drive bearing was hard to learn how to adjust correctly and thusly I went through one set while I learned how... .I did have problems with my first headset loosening up and once it gets loose once and you ride with it like that for a while, it'll not be the same.  It was better when I put a new one in, but it was a very fine line between having it too loose and too tight, i.e., drag in the bearings.  Like maybe 10 degrees of turn on the headset screw.
> 
> ...



Why a 4"?  Was the price right or something.  Im going through the expense rnow and would not have pulled the trigger other than the fact i am going from 3" to 5.75.

Great bike BTW you dont here any negatives about them


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Why a 4"?  Was the price right or something.  Im going through the expense rnow and would not have pulled the trigger other than the fact i am going from 3" to 5.75.
> 
> Great bike BTW you dont here any negatives about them



I'm going from a 4" to a 4"/5" (adjustable rear travel).

So what's the question again?


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 31, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm going from a 4" to a 4"/5" (adjustable rear travel).
> 
> So what's the question again?



You answered it.   You said you are going to a 4" when you are going to 5"


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You answered it.   You said you are going to a 4" when you are going to 5"



My original response of 4" was in reply to Brians question of how much travel the old frame had in Post 65.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Who's on first?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Who's on first?


Who's on Second, What's on First..............
Where's the pic?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Who's on Second, What's on First..............
> Where's the pic?



Pic's in the dugout.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pic's in the dugout.


Seat or nose?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

nose


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

To the minute update- cabling is done.  I took the chain out of the packaging and it had some rust on it mixed in with the storage grease... to my dismay.  Probably from sitting in the horrible humidity (not in an air tight package) for a few weeks.

So I'm going to print out my iron on transfers and make my patches up while the chain is in the ultrasonic bath.

I'll be back with pictures later.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Make sure you take some close ups so we make sure everything is done!:wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

Just so you know, I've employed Bvibert and o3jeff as my official inspectors to be sure you have completed the task to their expctations!

Are you guys up for the Job!?
Have a magnifying glass handy?


Tick Tick Tick


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just so you know, I've employed Bvibert and o3jeff as my official inspectors to be sure you have completed the task to their expctations!
> 
> Are you guys up for the Job!?
> Have a magnifying glass handy?
> ...



What does the job pay?


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

Still waiting for that az logo from B so I can go make my shirts.  Maybe I'll go start some laundry and take pics of the bike while I wait.  Unfortunately, I did overlook one thing.... zip ties for the rear brake cable.  Technically though, it can be ridden without them.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What does the job pay?


I'll buy you and Sev Dinner when we meet up at Abasin to Ski!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'll buy you and Sev Dinner when we meet up at Abasin to Ski!



Deal!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Whats he waiting for the last minute so we can't check this thing closely and we just give it the nod.

It's all you B, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Marc (Jul 31, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/31659-...e-donate-marcs-2008-pan-mass-challenge-5.html


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

I found them.


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I'll buy you and Sev Dinner when we meet up at Abasin to Ski!





bvibert said:


> Deal!


Wow, and I didn't even have to do anything!  

Nice job finishing it up at the last minute, Marc!  :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

So, how does it ride Marc?


----------



## Marc (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure.  I'm a little busy getting ready to road ride...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm not sure.  I'm a little busy getting ready to road ride...



BAH!  Go out for a MTB ride, you know you want to....


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 1, 2008)

But watch out for that twig catcher!


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

New chain is here, as are fresh brake pads, new lizard skin and some Leading Edge (polyurethane) tape for frame protection.

Going out to Vietnam (in Milford, MA) for test ride #2.  Hopefully this will be the last of the kinks to work out.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 12, 2008)

Take a Photo journalist so we can see it in action!
In other words........


----------



## awf170 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll be there with a camera so there will be pictures.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 12, 2008)

Vietnam is pretty sweet... under the powerlines and there's some sick small freeride area.

I hope there will be videos of awf going over the bars - ya taking the full face? better


----------



## awf170 (Aug 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Vietnam is pretty sweet... under the powerlines and there's some sick small freeride area.
> 
> I hope there will be videos of awf going over the bars - ya taking the full face? better



Yeah, full-face and shin + knee pads.  Hopefully it isn't too hot out since the full-face is pretty brutal.


----------



## Marc (Aug 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, full-face and shin + knee pads.  Hopefully it isn't too hot out since the full-face is pretty brutal.



Dude, I don't know if I'd ride full face tomorrow.  You're going to be hot as shit.  Even with the "manly" new hair cut.  I don't think I'd wear a full face on anything but lift served, and even then...


----------



## awf170 (Aug 12, 2008)

Marc said:


> Dude, I don't know if I'd ride full face tomorrow.  You're going to be hot as shit.  Even with the "manly" new hair cut.  I don't think I'd wear a full face on anything but lift served, and even then...



What kind of riding do you plan on doing?  I've never been to Vietnam but I think it as more of a freeride type place, not XC.  But yeah I'm bringing both helmets anyway.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> What kind of riding do you plan on doing?  I've never been to Vietnam but I think it as more of a freeride type place, not XC.  But yeah I'm bringing both helmets anyway.



It's both.  It's not just freeride, there's a whole lot of XC. Look at the trail maps on Bikerag.  It started as XC since it has been around since before FR got big.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 13, 2008)

There's plenty of XC trails... and plenty of things to hurt yourself in between 
The rocks along the powerlines are pretty cool... some drops, some big rollers, spine lines... good park


----------



## awf170 (Aug 13, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> There's plenty of XC trails... and plenty of things to hurt yourself in between
> The rocks along the powerlines are pretty cool... some drops, some big rollers, spine lines... good park



I see... but yeah it is way too hot for a full face today.  I'll keep the shin pads on though.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 13, 2008)

You should just carry a mouth guard around


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually meant to ask my dentist about that but forgot.  I would like to have a mouth guard.  Can you still be the really big, uncomfortable generic ones or the self fit ones anywhere?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Take a Photo journalist so we can see it in action!
> In other words........



No pics.  Marc tacoed his wheel about a half of a mile into the ride.  

And yeah, Lynn Woods > Vietnam.  It's not even close, IMO.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 13, 2008)

Doh! that sucks.


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you guys find my pile of vomit I left under the power lines?


----------



## awf170 (Aug 13, 2008)

Marc said:


> Did you guys find my pile of vomit I left under the power lines?



Sadly, no.  So I can assume you had a fun walk out?


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Sadly, no.  So I can assume you had a fun walk out?



Yeah it was cool.  Apparently something I ate sure didn't agree with me.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 14, 2008)

This is NOT the TR I was hoping for.  Taco(even if it was your wheel) and vomit, are two words that should never ever be used in the same thread.

How bad is the bike?


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 14, 2008)

awf170 said:


> No pics.  Marc tacoed his wheel about a half of a mile into the ride.
> 
> And yeah, Lynn Woods > Vietnam.  It's not even close, IMO.


On the new bike? Man, that really sucks.  Maybe the training wheels came off too soon?


Where did you guys go in Nam? what's better about LW?





Marc said:


> Yeah it was cool.  Apparently something I ate sure didn't agree with me.


Dirt doesn't take well with my system either.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude, that sucks!  What happened?


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, that sucks!  What happened?



I dropped off a rock, and hit a big rock... glancing side blow.  I stayed upright, because otherwise it wouldn't have been that big a deal.  But if one were attempting to purposely taco a rim, there would have been no better angle with which to hit the wheel than how I hit it...


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> This is NOT the TR I was hoping for.  Taco(even if it was your wheel) and vomit, are two words that should never ever be used in the same thread.
> 
> How bad is the bike?



It was just the front wheel.

It really wasn't a big deal, everything stayed upright, bike, me included.

In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have been dropping anything yesterday, given how shitty I felt.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Also, big shout out to Barney's in Worcester for hooking me up with a brand new disc wheel at a killer price.  I was in a pinch since our Killington trip is this weekend.

If anyone in the central Mass area needs a good bike shop, go to Barney's on Chandler Street and not that other place in Worcester (ok, I'll name it, it's Bicycle Alley).


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 14, 2008)

The only good tacos have cheese in them. Haven't tacoed yet... but have definitively broken spokes and got them loose and had to put them back on mid ride.


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2008)

No video of said taco? You guys are lame.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> No video of said taco? You guys are lame.



Yeah, I pretty much figured that out.  Hence the taco.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

mmmm tacos


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 14, 2008)

Marc, any chance of getting a pic of the Trophy Taco?


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Marc, any chance of getting a pic of the Trophy Taco?



Um probably.  I doesn't look nearly as impressive as it did before Justin tried straightening it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 14, 2008)

What did you get for a new front wheel?

If you are thinking of replacing your wheels look into the Easton Havoc's. They are a really light and super strong AM wheelset. Can be found 1/2 price on a few sites right now for about $350. Plus they are hand built!


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What did you get for a new front wheel?
> 
> If you are thinking of replacing your wheels look into the Easton Havoc's. They are a really light and super strong AM wheelset. Can be found 1/2 price on a few sites right now for about $350. Plus they are hand built!



It's a pretty nice wheel... it's a bontrager of some sort.  I don't really care what it is really, for the price he gave me.  I do seem to recall bontrager using chris king bearings in some of their wheels, that'd be sweet if I just scored one of those.


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2008)

Also, I think almost all wheels are hand built.  Hand laced anyway.  It would be really hard to design a machine to lace a wheel.  I know a lot of wheels are machined trued, but a machine can true a lot faster than a person can.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 14, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> On the new bike? Man, that really sucks.  Maybe the training wheels came off too soon?
> 
> 
> Where did you guys go in Nam? what's better about LW?



I have no idea really, since we were lost 95% of the time.  We did do about 15 miles though.  

Nam's park is awesome but there is just seems to be a lack of technical riding and steep rollers.  IMO, park riding just isn't that much fun.  I just love technical riding with small drops and steep rollers a lot more.  But yeah this is just all my opinion.  I know Eatskisleep actually likes Nam more, but than again he is riding a DH bike.



Marc said:


> I dropped off a rock, and hit a big rock... glancing side blow.  I stayed upright, because otherwise it wouldn't have been that big a deal.  But if one were attempting to purposely taco a rim, there would have been no better angle with which to hit the wheel than how I hit it...



Admit it, you just aren't that incredible rider that I am.  ;-) (I went off first and landed it just fine)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Um probably.  I doesn't look nearly as impressive as it did before Justin tried straightening it.



A) Where is the picture of the taco?  We like carnage!



Marc said:


> I was in a pinch since our Killington trip is this weekend.



B) How was the Kmart trip?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A) Where is the picture of the taco?  We like carnage!
> 
> 
> 
> B) How was the Kmart trip?


----------

